# Lake effect storm Buffalo ny 12-3 /12-4/2010



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

I plowed 30 hours and then slept 4hrs then more snow plowed again for 14 hrs. I did get stuck alot, good thing my friend(sidewalk guy) was with me. The first couple are my house after I caught up I finished at my house.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Pic's look great! How'd the new truck do?


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

Truck ran great I'm very satisfied with it, The bad part with the storm the bottom 3inches were wet some of my places had more the 3 feet in the driveway,3 places need a skid to complete.Some streets were blocked with stranded cars Those places waited the longest 
It was really exciting and challenging but I feel I did good
The 1st night of the storm at midnight one of the fittings on the ram on the rear plow snapped couldn't get that fixed till 8 that mornin $80 later, good thing again helper was there he helped take it off and put in back of truck, lol because I didn't know u can reverse the line to raise it up but u learn everyday other than that I'm quite pleased

My truck prior to this was a 88 chevy blazer K5 7.5fisher with under the hood belt hydro old boy

o ya the rubber in the center of the plow is split and needs to be replaced


----------

